# Crossover moments...



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll had me laughing over the recollection of a time when I sat at a seaside bar in Maine, drinking Allagash beer.  Mind you, I didn't even like the taste, but one of my characters drank Allagash all the time.  So just to sit there and connect with the character 'in the real world' was what I call a "crossover moment".

Has anyone experienced these?  And this is not narrowed down to authors.  Readers experience 'crossover moments' when they do something that's habitual of one of their favorite characters.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Has anyone experienced these? And this is not narrowed down to authors. Readers experience 'crossover moments' when they do something that's habitual of one of their favorite characters.


Yesternight's to-the-death sword duel with a truculent Zallan reeking of Sindrite brandy comes immediately to mind.

CK


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I once had a thought of "Oh, man, poor Harry Potter" when my son gave me a jelly bean and it turned out to be a vomit-flavored Bertie Botts jelly bean...if that counts.

You know, it can induce exactly what it tastes like...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, vomit-flavored jelly beans do indeed count.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Yesternight's to-the-death sword duel with a truculent Zallan reeking of Sindrite brandy comes immediately to mind.
> 
> CK


I don't dare ask what you were doing in real life.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't dare ask what you were doing in real life.


That's as real as it gets. 

CK


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, I too am wondering if you engaged a sword duel with someone or you reeked of Sindrite brandy? Or you reeked of Sindrite brandy while dueling someone? or...    Whatever the case may be, it was definitely a 'crossover moment'


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Yes, I too am wondering if you engaged a sword duel with someone or you reeked of Sindrite brandy? Or you reeked of Sindrite brandy while dueling someone? or... Whatever the case may be, it was definitely a 'crossover moment'


Hm, where's that Grammar Pet Peeves thread when I need it... 

Logic (mine, anyway) dictates perfect sobriety when dealing with truculent Zallans.

CK


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't dare ask what you were doing in real life.


LOL how do you know that wasn't the real life part?

Melissa


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

meljackson said:


> LOL how do you know that wasn't the real life part?
> 
> Melissa


Now that's a scary thought.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Brendan Carroll had me laughing over the recollection of a time when I sat at a seaside bar in Maine, drinking Allagash beer. Mind you, I didn't even like the taste, but one of my characters drank Allagash all the time. So just to sit there and connect with the character 'in the real world' was what I call a "crossover moment".
> 
> Has anyone experienced these? And this is not narrowed down to authors. Readers experience 'crossover moments' when they do something that's habitual of one of their favorite characters.


OMG! I'm having a cross-over moment right now! Just seeing my name in your post is like "Denny Crane, Denny Crane!" Oh, how wonderful it is to see my name in there... oh, sorry, is that shameless self Cross-Over or is that Crossing Over with John Edwards? I'm sure that some of you wish I would just cross over and get the blankety blank off the boards! LOL


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

meljackson said:


> LOL how do you know that wasn't the real life part?
> 
> Melissa


It *was*! 

Autobiographically,

CK


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Brendan Carroll had me laughing over the recollection of a time when I sat at a seaside bar in Maine, drinking Allagash beer. Mind you, I didn't even like the taste, but one of my characters drank Allagash all the time. So just to sit there and connect with the character 'in the real world' was what I call a "crossover moment".
> 
> Has anyone experienced these? And this is not narrowed down to authors. Readers experience 'crossover moments' when they do something that's habitual of one of their favorite characters.


Well, since you say readers can join in.... I _must_ say that since the lead female character in Brendan's books is from Texas and seems to be like* me * in a parallel universe or something, I don't even know if it is ME or her having the cross-over moment....she has MY personality....my EVERYTHING.....it is so weird, that I decided that I MUST read the entire series to find out how my life will turn out!  I am currnetly on book X (e-book) and can not wait until they are all on Kindle (much easier than lagging around the laptop) A lot, I stress A LOT of times I am in the same situation, and think OMG! This happened to _her_ in book... WEIRD!!!!!  Even down to a "nick-name" my boss gave me over a year ago... I knew there was a reason I felt strange about it, and recently I found the same name pinned on her in BOOK I as I was checking out the differences in the revised Kindle version and the paperback written around 2000 or something like that! I showed it to my boss and her jaw hit the floor.  I liked that. (I don't particularly care for her)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Yes, I too am wondering if you engaged a sword duel with someone or you reeked of Sindrite brandy? Or you reeked of Sindrite brandy while dueling someone? or... Whatever the case may be, it was definitely a 'crossover moment'


I'm really glad you asked that question, Mamiller, because those things scare me and I think "Am I reading this right?" "Is it me, or is Sindrite brandy?" or "Is it Sinned Right Brandy(which I can certainly identify with after sinning right after drinking heavily of it... the brandy, I mean. )?" I'm still trying to figure out if a _truculent Vallan _ is invisible or transparent! LOL.  I have great admiration for authors who can create entire universes and work out of them like Tolkien. Wysard will definitely be on my Must Read book. I gotta know what this here trucelent Vallan is and if you can or cannot kill it with a sword.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> "Is it Sinned Right Brandy?"


Brendan, I'll buy you an Allagash when I see you.  http://www.allagash.com/beer.htm

Carolyn, in one brief statement you captured my curiosity and interest. I looked at your website and I want your books!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Carolyn, in one brief statement you captured my curiosity and interest. I looked at your website and I want your books!


I don't usually get fancy on this forum, but...
_*Thank you!
*_
Your interest is deeply appreciated. I'm delighted you visited my site. 

CK


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Brendan, I'll buy you an Allagash when I see you.  http://www.allagash.com/beer.htm


Oh now you are trying to get to my heart, Miss Miller! Dark beer for dark 'knights' (pardon the pun!)  That would be just too, too much. Meeting up on a rocky, stormy coast, late at night, me with my patch over one eye, my feathered swashbuckler's hat pulled low over my good eye, my wooden leg propped on the rough wooden table and you coming in, waving to me, sitting down at the bar and sending over one of those dark brews! Wow! What a thought. You've made my night... whew... I was able to write that without saying 'knight'... oh, but I just did... OMG! I'm awful... just awful.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have great admiration for authors who can create entire universes and work out of them like Tolkien.


My books were written mainly in rebellion against Tolkien.  I describe other influences in one of my blog posts ("Love, Honor, And Inspiration").



> Wysard will definitely be on my Must Read book. I gotta know what this here trucelent Vallan is and if you can or cannot kill it with a sword.


Lol! Thanks, and do let me know when you find out! 

CK


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't even know if it is ME or her having the cross-over moment....she has MY personality....my EVERYTHING.....it is so weird, that I decided that I MUST read the entire series to find out how my life will turn out!  WEIRD!!!!!


So there you are, Miss Merry. I have to admit, I did employ one of those soul-harvesting catts from "I can haz cheezburger" to steal your personality while you were sleeping. Sorry. I'll return it when I'm finished with it...  You got me.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> My books were written mainly in rebellion against Tolkien.  I describe other influences in one of my blog posts ("Love, Honor, And Inspiration").
> 
> Lol! Thanks, and do let me know when you find out!
> 
> CK


Rebellion? Against Tolkien?  I have worshipped the man throughout the ages... errr, I mean for the past two years since I grew up.  Love, Honor and Inspiration? Sounds Romanesque. You know like Maximus Whatsis from _Gladiator_. Loved that movie. My friend likes to say "Strength and Honor" (usually right before he takes a swing at me over some ill-fated remark about his swaggering boastfulness, which I find totally tasteless and self-promotional... uh, wait...) So, what was that about Tolkien? LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> So there you are, Miss Merry. I have to admit, I did employ one of those soul-harvesting catts from "I can haz cheezburger" to steal your personality while you were sleeping. Sorry. I'll return it when I'm finished with it...  You got me.


I guess this thread is not just for writers then.....why can't you just send me the rest of your work, retire the cat and give me that big stone house in Scotland and I will be just fine... my husband is over there right now anyway....  By the way, am I ever gonna get to live "Happily Ever After".... I'm just askin'?.....  NO wait don't tell me! I want to read it myself! But you really should give me at least a little rest.... I have not been on a vacation in like


Spoiler



FIFTY YEARS!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> But you really should give me at least a little rest.... I have not been on a vacation in like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The catt has harvested my soul and put it under a bell jar in the laboratory. The lightning flashes through crusty skylights and you sit on the stool, just watching... waiting. In the corner, the fire smolders and a blipping, blurping cauldron sends up tendrils of green smoke that lies in layers around your head. You drag out an old book and scare up a couple of spiders before picking up your Absinthe. Bottoms up. My soul smashes against the glass, screaming "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> The catt has harvested my soul and put it under a bell jar in the laboratory. The lightning flashes through crusty skylights and you sit on the stool, just watching... waiting. In the corner, the fire smolders and a blipping, blurping cauldron sends up tendrils of green smoky that lies in layers around your head. You drag out an old book and scare up a couple of spiders before picking up your Absinthe. Bottoms up. My soul smashes against the glass, screaming "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"


&, &, AND I drank every DROP too....Mmmmmmmmmmm.....Absinthe.....gotta getcha sum! By the way, how do you come up with that stuff so fast? I bet you are


Spoiler



H*ll


 on wheels in a debate!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Every time I shower and use my lavender bath lotion I connect with my character Nick Battle, who aroma permeates the Jade Owl above all others. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> &, &, AND I drank every DROP too....Mmmmmmmmmmm.....Absinthe.....gotta getcha sum! By the way, how do you come up with that stuff so fast? I bet you are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not really, I'm just sayin'... This is actual truth. LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Every time I shower and use my lavender bath lotion I connect with my character Nick Battle, who aroma permeates the Jade Owl above all others.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


See, that's another thing.... how can I use my Vanilla-Jasmine bath oil if Brendan's female character is sharing the bottle with me? We are bound to run out soon!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Every time I shower and use my lavender bath lotion I connect with my character Nick Battle, who aroma permeates the Jade Owl above all others.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


That is so coooool. I have a particular scent that I use again and again throughout my series: Vanilla/Jasmine!! My leading lady has a particular fondness for it and has the leading fellow


Spoiler



taking bubble baths as often as she can manage


... hmmmmmmmmmm. They smell very nice.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> See, that's another thing.... how can I use my Vanilla-Jasmine bath oil if Brendan's female character is sharing the bottle with me? We are bound to run out soon!


All righty then. That's just too wierd. I'm going to bed. Gotta get up early. SMEAH!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Every time I shower and use my lavender bath lotion I connect with my character Nick Battle, who aroma permeates the Jade Owl above all others.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


So THAT'S where that comes from!! It seemed so strange.... lavender to me suggests Great-Aunt Tillie, but Nick is supposed to be.... well, everything that Great-Aunt Tillie isn't.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, it started as a Gay thing, as the color lavender is the Gay tradtional color (along with pink). 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Actually, it started as a Gay thing, as the color lavender is the Gay tradtional color (along with pink).
> 
> Ed Patterson


Yes, but the scent too??


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Lavender is scent from heaven.

Ed P


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<heading out to the deck to sniff at mine and see whether I missed something>


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Neil Gaiman once remarked in NEVERWHERE about saying a word over and over again, and how it seems to lose its meaning.  I've done that before.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

This is almost too embarrassing to post.

I first read Heinlein's _Friday _ in high school and liked a scene where she "yawned prettily onto the back of her hand" or some such nonsense. I was so enamored by that phrase and by how mundane it was to yawn into the front of your hand that I practiced every yawn into the back of my hand; hoping it would seem pretty!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Lavender is scent from heaven.
> 
> Ed P


Unless an allergy to lavender means it causes intense headaches!  Then it is devil scent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We lived in England for 3 years and I had crossover moments almost daily.  I've read a LOT of British fiction and almost every street in London is the setting for something.  My parents visited and we went to Bath because my mother LOVED Jane Austen.  Stratford, Stonehenge, Edinburgh, York, Dover. . . .all settings from books I've read.

There are lots of 'book walk' tours you can take too where they take you to specific pubs or whatever depending on the book.  Especially for Doyle and Christie.  And I think there was a Martha Grimes bus/train tour where they took you to a number of the pubs featured in her novels.  Lots of fun, really.

Dublin is much the same if you're a Joyce fan.  

Also, whenever I travel a new place, the 'souvenirs' I get are usually books that are set in those places. . . .


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh yes, Ann!  England just ooozes Crossover Moments.  

Heck, I remember looking out the BritRail window and seeing Canterbury Cathedral and saying, "Yep, that's where Chaucer wrote a tale about my great, great, great relative. (Miller's Tale)."    

Of course my book is titled, 'Widow's Tale'.    Irony, or was it the impact of that flashing image from a train window?  hahaha


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

liannallama said:


> This is almost too embarrassing to post.
> 
> I first read Heinlein's _Friday _ in high school and liked a scene where she "yawned prettily onto the back of her hand" or some such nonsense. I was so enamored by that phrase and by how mundane it was to yawn into the front of your hand that I practiced every yawn into the back of my hand; hoping it would seem pretty!


Reminds me of my own embarrassing Heinlein moment. I forget now whether it's _Friday_ or maybe_ Time_ (some of them kind of blend together in my mind, not having re-read them in ten years), but in one of those there's the woman with the artist husband who paints her body as a canvas. At one point she's painted half red and half black, down the middle from the top of the head, with one leg and one arm red, etc.

When I read it, I owned sandals that I liked so much I had bought two pairs -- one red and one black. I got this crazy idea that one day I'd be able to recreate that as a costume (maybe for some event that required costumes from literature), and kept the sandals for years so that I could use one of each. I even found a pair of tights that had one leg in each color, and figured I'd sew the rest of the costume. (No, I wasn't thinking about just using paint!) It never happened, but I kept those shoes and tights for _years_. Probably not the silliest idea I had as a teenager, but still....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We lived in England for 3 years and I had crossover moments almost daily. I've read a LOT of British fiction and almost every street in London is the setting for something. My parents visited and we went to Bath because my mother LOVED Jane Austen. Stratford, Stonehenge, Edinburgh, York, Dover. . . .all settings from books I've read.
> 
> There are lots of 'book walk' tours you can take too where they take you to specific pubs or whatever depending on the book. Especially for Doyle and Christie. And I think there was a Martha Grimes bus/train tour where they took you to a number of the pubs featured in her novels. Lots of fun, really.
> 
> ...


That would be incredible! I know walking by Anne Rice's house in New Orleans and seeing her gave me a SURREAL feeling... I can only imagine going to one of the actual places in one of her books.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ..., but in one of those there's the woman with the artist husband who paints her body as a canvas. At one point she's painted half red and half black, down the middle from the top of the head, with one leg and one arm red, etc....


It has been years since I have read that as well, but I think that scene was in _I Will Fear No Evil_. Now I need to check when I get home. The outfit from that book that I aways wanted to recreate was the one in blue with a skirt made of thousands of floor-length threads reminiscent of a very full hula skirt. The outer and inner layers of threads were different shades of blue.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Annalog said:


> It has been years since I have read that as well, but I think that scene was in _I Will Fear No Evil_. Now I need to check when I get home. The outfit from that book that I aways wanted to recreate was the one in blue with a skirt made of thousands of floor-length threads reminiscent of a very full hula skirt. The outer and inner layers of threads were different shades of blue.


I think you're right, that was the book!
They do sell fringe by the yard that's long enough to make a skirt like that. If you attach it to a skirt yoke at about hip-height it goes all the way to the floor. There's a cheap kind for one-use costumes and an expensive, heavier kind that falls beautifully and will last longer. I used some once when I made theater costumes, but only in one color. Now just for fun I'll have to go find out whether that supplier is still in business....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Dublin is much the same if you're a Joyce fan.


I remember stumbling (literally, since they were set right into the sidewalk) over Joyce plaques everywhere I went in Dublin.

A huge crossover moment (actually a couple of crossover hours) occurred for me at Hadrian's Wall, which I finally got around to visiting several years after I'd begun _Faustine_, where the Wall looms large in the plot. It was incredibly beautiful.

CK


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I think you're right, that was the book!
> They do sell fringe by the yard that's long enough to make a skirt like that. If you attach it to a skirt yoke at about hip-height it goes all the way to the floor. There's a cheap kind for one-use costumes and an expensive, heavier kind that falls beautifully and will last longer. I used some once when I made theater costumes, but only in one color. Now just for fun I'll have to go find out whether that supplier is still in business....


If I made the outfit when I was younger, it would have taken *many* fewer yards than it would now that I am much heavier. I would not want to attempt it for me until after I lose weight.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Unless an allergy to lavender means it causes intense headaches!  Then it is devil scent.


I have been a'pondering and a'pondering this here post concerning lavender.  And then it finally struck me!  I had a sudden epopaclypse (that's like an epiphany and an apocalypse combined which is rather debilitating without certain superpowers to avoid recurring episodes). Anyhow, I had this... thing and I thought hey, yeah, this is what it is: "Crossover moments..." I, being a genuine Kabala nut, meditator and devotee of the All- and No-things respectively, realized that it is not the lavender that gives you the , but rather it is the allergy.  I just had to say that because I have an undying love for lavender, both as a flower and as a scent and as a color... that's more than both, right? But didn't I already give my perennial disclaimer as far as my hypoecleticalopsis to numbers?  OK, so you got me. I made those words up... but someone had to do it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I have been a'pondering and a'pondering this here post concerning lavender.  And then it finally struck me!  I had a sudden epopaclypse (that's like an epiphany and an apocalypse combined which is rather debilitating without certain superpowers to avoid recurring episodes). Anyhow, I had this... thing and I thought hey, yeah, this is what it is: "Crossover moments..." I, being a genuine Kabala nut, meditator and devotee of the All- and No-things respectively, realized that it is not the lavender that gives you the , but rather it is the allergy.  I just had to say that because I have an undying love for lavender, both as a flower and as a scent and as a color... that's more than both, right? But didn't I already give my perennial disclaimer as far as my hypoecleticalopsis to numbers?  OK, so you got me. I made those words up... but someone had to do it!


OMG! Those WORDS!!!! I am thinking this is why Bezos and his team put a built in dictionary in the Kindle.... they probably could not comprehend these ninety-two syllable words either!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Lavender (the gay national standard) has never given me an itch other than the seven year one. My literary doff to lavender (as this started between me and a fan of my book), is the echo that it plays whenevr a certain character is nearby.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Lavender (the gay national standard) has never given me an itch other than the seven year one. My literary doff to lavender (as this started between me and a fan of my book), is the echo that it plays whenevr a certain character is nearby.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


What character is that, Edward? You say such provocative things and then leave us hanging...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Brendan. I know, but I didn't want to sound like I was promoting the book. But since you ask,   in The Jade Owl Legacy series, the character Nick Battle has a lingering aroma of lavender that shows up sometimes when he seems not to be there. In the third book (The Dragon's Pool), the lavender aroma is even linked to his father, John Battle. There are also several points where the lavender aroma will turn the reader into a lump of jelly with a box of Kleenex, but I'm not spoiling. In the Academician (which, in part, is the Jade Owl's 12th Century backstory), whenever the scholar Official - Li K'ai-men (Nan Ya - Southern Swallow) pokes through the time barrier, he gets a whiff of lavender, because Nick is just on the other side. The two series connect and I use that aroma to help in the connection. And Nick Battle is gay, thus the lavender subtext .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so glad that books (and the Kindle) aren't scratch-and-sniff.  

I'm reading The Jade Owl.  

And I don't like the scent of lavender.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Brendan. I know, but I didn't want to sound like I was promoting the book.
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get started on some of these books. It seems I never have time to read since I do have a full time job in addition to everything else and I do love reading a good book. Yours sounds fascinating and I know I will eventually get hold of it. Brendan... so time travel, eh? Sounds like my kind of story.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm so glad that books (and the Kindle) aren't scratch-and-sniff.
> 
> I'm reading The Jade Owl.
> 
> And I don't like the scent of lavender.


I _can't_ smell it even though I have a huge lavender bush by my mailbox. It does not really smell too strong just standing near it. I have low blood pressure, like (no HIPA laws hers huh?  ) 102/65 normally.... so since it LOWERS your BP I get all weak and feel faint... Crazy too, cause I WANT to smell it!  & & I like the color too, it's among my favorite most colors....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I have a huge lavender bush by my mailbox. It does not really smell too strong


You're right; the plants themselves have a mild scent, but the stuff that gets made out of them... <bleh>

To attempt to bring the scent-motif back to crossovers: _many_ years ago I read _Funny Girl_ and _Funny Lady_, and though neither was particularly memorable, I thought for years that yellow roses were just the most romantic flower ever, far more so than traditional red ones, and over time those people who might have been inclined to give me flowers caught on and I ended up with yellow roses just like Fanny Brice.  Oh, and here's another tie-in to lavender -- the swoon-inducing (but straight) guy was called Nick in those books, too!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> You're right; the plants themselves have a mild scent, but the stuff that gets made out of them... <bleh>
> 
> To attempt to bring the scent-motif back to crossovers: _many_ years ago I read _Funny Girl_ and _Funny Lady_, and though neither was particularly memorable, I thought for years that yellow roses were just the most romantic flower ever, far more so than traditional red ones, and over time those people who might have been inclined to give me flowers caught on and I ended up with yellow roses just like Fanny Brice.  Oh, and here's another tie-in to lavender -- the swoon-inducing (but straight) guy was called Nick in those books, too!


Like the Yellow Rose of Texas.... THat's ME!!!!! How did you know? They are romantic... I don't like red ones either I rather love Tiffany ones... what book was that where the guy brings a rose to his blind date, so she would know it was him?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> what book was that where the guy brings a rose to his blind date, so she would know it was him?


I have no idea, but it sounds like something that could happen on half the blind dates in real life.

Tiffanys are nice, but I prefer the warm orange-y ones to cool pinks. (We should have a favorite flowers thread.)

(Maybe we should have a blind-dates-from-


Spoiler



hell


thread too.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Hm, where's that Grammar Pet Peeves thread when I need it...
> 
> Logic (mine, anyway) dictates perfect sobriety when dealing with truculent Zallans.
> 
> CK


I'm confused. I am more than halfway through Wysard and I don't remember coming across any truculent Zallans much less sinning wine. Will I yet come across a truculent Zallan? And If so will I feel like it is real?
Just sayin......(well askin......actually).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Reminds me of my own embarrassing Heinlein moment. I forget now whether it's _Friday_ or maybe_ Time_ (some of them kind of blend together in my mind, not having re-read them in ten years), but in one of those there's the woman with the artist husband who paints her body as a canvas. At one point she's painted half red and half black, down the middle from the top of the head, with one leg and one arm red, etc.


Now you see you could have just left it hang here. 'cause you started with the Reminds me... and got to the painted half and half down the middle......made a wonderful image. What with that innocent little avatar and all.
Just sayin...... (giggle, snark, leer)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff, you're allowed to pretend that the rest of the post wasn't there.  Imagination is a good thing.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Like the Yellow Rose of Texas.... THat's ME!!!!! How did you know? They are romantic... I don't like red ones either I rather love Tiffany ones... what book was that where the guy brings a rose to his blind date, so she would know it was him?


That wasn't a book, Miss Merry, that was me.  I thought I was going on a "blind date" in the usual sense of the term "blind date". I didn't know that my date was actually blind, but then I should have known... it was the only way I could get a date with _her_  to start with. Thank the stars that she was blind then and still is blind to my many, many short-comings. Unlike some, she is always willing to forgive my 'glaring blunders' and 'look' beyond the superficiality of typos.  For all those who might think me politically incorrect and begin chastising me right away... she's not blind in the literal sense, but figuratively because she practices the little known art of altruistic love. She loves me in spite of my faults.  As for the red roses... I still like the blood red ones best, but I like to combine them with deep yellow ones for a brilliant contrast. I'm still a little confused about a flower that can have two different colors inside the same flower, but by far my most favorite-favorite rose is the light pink ones that look almost white. Reminds me of the blush on a newborn baby's cheeks.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Will I yet come across a truculent Zallan?


Oh yes indeed...in Volume Two! In the meantime, you'll have to put up with Lord Michael Essern, who's truculent enough for an army of Zallans. 

Thanks for reading me, Geoff.

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Oh yes indeed...in Volume Two! In the meantime, you'll have to put up with Lord Michael Essern, who's truculent enough for an army of Zallans.
> 
> Thanks for reading me, Geoff.
> 
> CK


I am at 61% and already I don't like Michael. Besides he isn't washing.
By the way Carolyn. In the What are you reading thread I mentioned that I had started this book. Only negative comment I would make is that the very beginning of the book ........... I hate to say this ...... doesn't grab one. If you read past (and it doesn't take long) you get sucked in. I will re-read the beginning and see if I still feel that way now that I am a fan. I always want my authors to write perfect books. Not so much for me, 'cause I will usually keep going, but for their eventual success. And yeah, I guess I should cement my future by going back to Amazon and purchasing the second book now.
Just sayin.......and readin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> By the way Carolyn. In the What are you reading thread I mentioned that I had started this book.


I haven't checked that thread in a while! Will give it a look. 


> Only negative comment I would make is that the very beginning of the book ........... I hate to say this ...... doesn't grab one.


No offense taken whatsoever. Every reader's experience is unique.


> If you read past (and it doesn't take long) you get sucked in.


I was hoping you'd say that. 


> I will re-read the beginning and see if I still feel that way now that I am a fan.


As I told another of my readers here, I always gulp a book at first and then go back to savor it.


> I always want my authors to write perfect books.


Um...good luck with that!  Seriously, I've yet to find a 'perfect' book, although I'll always keep striving to write one.


> And yeah, I guess I should cement my future by going back to Amazon and purchasing the second book now.


_Lord Brother_ has a lot more 'guy-style' action and a very different flavor, so I'm told. I hope you'll enjoy it.

Thanks and good wishes,

CK


----------



## MichaelS (May 22, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I haven't checked that thread in a while! Will give it a look. No offense taken whatsoever. Every reader's experience is unique.I was hoping you'd say that. As I told another of my readers here, I always gulp a book at first and then go back to savor it.Um...good luck with that!  Seriously, I've yet to find a 'perfect' book, although I'll always keep striving to write one._Lord Brother_ has a lot more 'guy-style' action and a very different flavor, so I'm told. I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks and good wishes,
> 
> CK


What exactly is a cross-over moment? I did not quite get this is it a girl thing?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

MichaelS said:


> What exactly is a cross-over moment? I did not quite get this is it a girl thing?


Well, Michael, my man, you see this is a very deep, spiritual form of intuitive experience that comes when an author (that be me ) has a sudden epiphanous moment wherein the author (that be me again ) suddenly comes into touch with one of his (or her depending upon the gender of the author, of course ) characters or some facet (that's facet ) of the storyline in some way that deeply touches the very roots of our (that be authors ) psyche (that be a Greek goddess ). In other words, no, it it's not a girl thing exclusively. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geez, Brendan, could you possibly make it any more confusing for the poor guy??  

Michael, I think if you read this thread all the way from the beginning it will become clearer..... and at least _some_ of us are not interpreting such moments as limited only to authors, but to anyone who has experienced a moment in which a literary character and real life seem to merge in some way.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Geez, Brendan, could you possibly make it any more confusing for the poor guy??


Heeey... Michael's not confused, are you, Mikey?  But in answer to your question... yes, I could have been much more confusing. It's a guy thing! LOL.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeey... Michael's not confused, are you, Mikey?  But in answer to your question... yes, I could have been much more confusing. It's a guy thing! LOL.


Uh.... yeah, I'll grant you that guys can sometimes be really confusing.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Uh.... yeah, I'll grant you that guys can sometimes be really confusing.


Oh, really? Well here's a new limerick for you... oh, wait! This is Cross-0ver moments , I'd better crossover to the other thread.


----------

